# Look 595 replacement



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I would like to let all viewers know that the people at Look USA are top shelf when it comes to warranty and service. My 2007 had a minor paint defect and Look with out any question replaced my frame. The bikes and people at Look are excellent.
Thanks again Chris.

Bob


----------

